# Two Person Dance



## Makalakumu (Nov 27, 2005)

I've been studying Tai Chi on and off for six years now.  One of the things that I'm getting into now is two person dance.  T.T. Liang created this form for the style of Tai Chi that I study.  He combined several two person drills done in other tai chi forms to create a 175 move two person form that is absolutely brilliant.  

TT Liang says that without two person dance, the practice of Tai Chi is only half an art.  In other words, this is where the rubber meets the pavement.  The form teaches Tai Chi fundamentals _and_ it teaches one how to apply these fundamentals to another person.  With every move, as ones partner issues force, one learns how to "adhere" to it, "listen" to what the other person is doing, "interpret" that movement, nuetralize the force, and issue a response.

Further, this form is practiced to music and the moves are choreographed to beats.  This is an interesting concept because this forces the particpants to focus on the music and on what one's partner is doing rather then on competition and scoring points.  By making it a dance, one takes away the urge to fight, allowing one to surrender easier, and allowing one to better instinctualize the movements for self defense.  

I'm only part of the way through this form and thus far I've already noticed benefits.  My ability to sense what another is doing with physical contact has been greatly enhanced.  My fluidity in application of chin na has really flowered.  My sensitivity to unbalancing for throws has greatly improved.  My reaction to being attacked by surprise has really improved.  

My wife and I play with some of these moves around the house and most of the time I don't even think about what I'm applying, it just happens.  

All of the arts that I practice have improved because of this practice.  Tang Soo Do.  Dan Zan Ryu Ju Jutsu.  Arnis De Mano.  And of course, Tai Chi Chuan.  

Does anyone else do anything like this?  If so, what have you experienced and what style of tai chi do you study?

upnorthkyosa


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2005)

Is this like the moving push hands that is done in competitions?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Is this like the moving push hands that is done in competitions?


 
It is not anything like that.  TT Liang said that the concept of push hands that came to the West wasn't what the Masters in China taught.  He didn't even consider that Tai Chi.  

Two person dance is the Tai Chi self defense art.  TT Liang said it was one of the concepts that was never really transferred to the West very well and that he created this to fill in holes.  One learns how to defend against all sorts of attacks from punches to kicks to grabs to tackles to throws and one learns how to apply all of those things in a Tai Chi fashion.  

The dance starts slow as one learns it and eventually it picks up speed.  My teacher does it with his teacher in 90 seconds...175 moves in 90 seconds.  Every attack is full force and done with intent and it is neutralized/countered.  At that speed, it looks like two cats trying to kill each other (who said Tai Chi was slow?).  

One really needs to be in tune with a partner in order to pick up the speed that fast and one needs to right music, but I think that what it demonstrates is that a Tai Chi'st who practices this can take full speed attacks and deliver a response.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is a book on the subject...

http://www.discountnewagebooks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3365


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

Interesting! At some point does one "break free of the form" and free-spar, or is it always done the same way?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Interesting! At some point does one "break free of the form" and free-spar, or is it always done the same way?


 
I'm not sure.  I've never been invited to the classes where this may occur.  I wonder if its neccessary given the nature of the two-person dance?  

Are there any other Tai Chi'sts that are doing something similar?


----------

